# would you buy it?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm not real knowledgeable when it comes to bows. I'm pretty new to it but this bow seems a little slow, and I'm not too sure about the whole recurve deal. Your input would be greatly appreciated. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3709446


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Looks nice
I'd go with a name brand though

I have a horton EXP I could hook ya up with


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

How much? And is it in good condition? Thanks Jonny


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

just remember you get what you pay for on bows as NS mentioned i'd go with name brand


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

No sir, definitely not........ I think it is a tinker toy. 16" bolts? That's a bit small, don't ya think? Your right on the slow side for 175# pull. Now as for recurve, Excalibur makes a dandy crossbow, but you will pay for it. Recurves are nice cause you have less moving parts for something to go wrong with them. That's an advantage.... I myself have a older Horton hunter supreme. It's only 150# pull and it has the old pulley bracket wheels. I thought about upgrading the limbs to a splt limb but it would still be 150#. I decided to just leave it alone. You know that old saying, if it ain't broke? That bow has killed plenty of deer over the years and the deer haven't changed so I'm sure it will put a few more in the freezer. I would say to you that if you don't want to pay the big bucks for these new crossbows, find a good used brand named one. If it is a Horton You can have them upgraded with new limbs and such by emailing Horton. As said above You get what you pay for but from my view, everything today is way over priced........ Good luck, I hope you find a good deal on something you like....... :!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah try craigslist have seen alot of crossbows on the columbus sporting section


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys I really appreciate your time and input. I will definitely go with a used one. Probably a Horton. I'll let you know, thanks again.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate your time and input. I will definitely go with a used one. Probably a Horton. I'll let you know, thanks again.


Its an EXP
I'll throw in a scope too 
Heres a pic


----------

